# looking for 06 GTO front bumper cover



## sonic.v (Jan 30, 2008)

I ran into snow and broke my front bumper cover. It will cost me about 1,000 bucks to get a new one from Pontiac Dealer. 
Does anyone know where I can buy a cheap one ? (used one is also OK)
or anyone want to sell his to me?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

sonic.v said:


> I ran into snow and broke my front bumper cover. It will cost me about 1,000 bucks to get a new one from Pontiac Dealer.
> Does anyone know where I can buy a cheap one ? (used one is also OK)
> or anyone want to sell his to me?


Sorry to here about the bumper cover. Try EBAY, they have ton's of GTO stuff on there. When you get to their web site, type in 05-06 GTO.

How bad is the cover? is it the whole cover or just the piece that sits directly under either head light


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry to hear that try these guys out the might have it.


Late Model Auto Recyclers (northeast ohio auto salvage) Late Model auto parts in Northern Ohio


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

sonic.v said:


> I ran into snow and broke my front bumper cover. It will cost me about 1,000 bucks to get a new one from Pontiac Dealer.
> Does anyone know where I can buy a cheap one ? (used one is also OK)
> or anyone want to sell his to me?


You can also try here. they have a new one for $632.00

GM Parts House | Genuine GM Parts

If you buy a new one from GM, just remember that they don't come painted. You will still have to pay extra for that. There is a bumper on EBAY and the seller will paint it to what ever color is needed. The price was around $900.00


----------

